# Teris - Vorgehensweise



## raven (9. Apr 2005)

Ich habe vor mich mal an einen Teris-Clone zu wagen. Ich weiß nur das man man ein 2-dimensionales Array machen muss für die Steine. Aber das ist das einzigste was ich weiß. Was müste man noch machen? Mit was fängt man da an. Wie geht man vor?


----------



## Jockel (9. Apr 2005)

Schau dir doch einfach mal einen Source an... Tetris-Clone gibt's ja nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Hansdampf (12. Apr 2005)

also ich hab noch nie einen Teris Quellcode gesehen


----------



## AlArenal (12. Apr 2005)

Ich habe noch nie Teris gesehen. Ist ein Atari-Virus? 

Ich fand ja Block-Out immer viel geiler... konnte ich stundenlang zocken.. auch zu zweit (einer positioneirt, der andere rotiert)...


----------

